# New Reel



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Tommy- I took your recommendation of Bill's Custom Reels to heart. My reel arrived yesterday, I couldn't wait to give her a go. Spooled up with the Sakuma line 14lb test and said "See Yah" to a 6oz sinker.

It is an ABU 6500 series that was tweeked by that fine proprietor of custom reels-Bill. I mounted it to my AFAW Big Beach rod.

Being as I am just starting to learn- can you offer any advice regarding the lowering of magnetic control? Also, I was over running upon splash down, how can I determine when this blessed event will happen(while staring at the reel/fluff factor during flight)?
Also... there are some knobs on the right side that I don't understand- what are they and what do THEY do?

My OTG casting technique is almost dialed-in. I have concentrated on the basics: stance, power-up, body rotation, release point, angle of launch, etc.,etc.. I have made many small adjustments to my technique. Hunting sweet spots takes time. The sinker flies straight down the center everytime. 

I am studying and trying......still haven't attempted the pendulum. There are still far *too many things* the OTG cast can teach me about launching a sinker.

Thanks again for your kind considerations and for pointing me in Bill's direction. Paul


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FM,

If the reel has a through the centercap mag then here are a few hints.

Since Bill built the reel, I would expect that the spool is centered in the cage. Use the right (handle side) knob to adjust the side to side play until you have just a hint of lateral movement or "knock". 

Rotate the mag control knob (should be te one sticking out on the left side) counter clockwise (most of his conversions rotate this way, but some turn clockwise) until the magnets contact the spool (or hit the stop, some have a stop built in). Now rotate the knob 1/4 turn _away_ from the spool. Make a cast. If you experience 0 fluff then go 3/8 turn on the next cast. Continue this until you find the point of "fluff". It will require some time playing with the reel but that's half the fun. Every reel is a little different. It comes down to magnet strength, bearings and the dreaded spool balance...lol

As you casting distance increases you can start to back off of the magnets in flight. If you back off too fast you *WILL* blow up. But hey, you have to find out the limits and personality of your reel. With pratice you will be able to rotate the mags at just the right speed to keep 1-3 strands of line lifting. That is when you know the reel is giving all it can give. Not holding back with too much braking and not so fast as to blow on you. 

I love the sound and feel of a properly tuned reel..... 

As far as splashdown blowup go, thet are affectionatly called "profesional over-runs", not blowups... lol

You will learn to anticipate the splashdown and be ready. Even to this day it happens, no big deal though, just a quick pickout.

I hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you, yet once again.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Today I received the reels from Bill's custom reel shop.
A-rated reels. Very nice center mag unit. Higly recommended, no doubt about it.


----------

